# Official Bucks Offseason Thread



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Alright, now that we are officially down out, what moves should we be making this summer?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

The Bucks need more size in the guard so first off, convince Salmons to not opt out, and then find a good sized backup.

and they still can use more size in the power forward, center position - someone who can occupy space when Bogut isn't in there.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Whiteside falling to us in the draft would be nice.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Double post


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Salmons is opting out. I think the Bucks will bring him back for a deal around 4yrs/$30m. I'd let everyone go except for Ridnour.

Try to get a reasonable extension worked out for Mbah a Moute and use the 15th pick on the best PF available.

You also try to deal Charlie Bell to any team who will take him in exchange for cap room or an expiring contract.

Other than that, I'd just wait for the contracts of Gadzuric and Redd to expire next summer and build around the core of Jennings, Salmons, Bogut, Delfino, Ilyasova and Mbah a Moute. If Redd works his way back to being a contributor, this Bucks team could be very good next season, and I do mean very good.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Salmons is opting out. I think the Bucks will bring him back for a deal around 4yrs/$30m. I'd let everyone go except for Ridnour.
> 
> Try to get a reasonable extension worked out for Mbah a Moute and use the 15th pick on the best PF available.
> 
> ...


That is a mighty big if on Redd. However, if he does come back healthy he would be a great shooter from off the bench.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Quite Frankly said:


> That is a mighty big if on Redd. However, if he does come back healthy he would be a great shooter from off the bench.


I don't think Redd will ever play again, but his loss does point out the one glaring issue the Bucks have. The lack of consistent shooting. Delfino has to hit his shots more consistently. Jennings has to hit them more consistently, heck they all have to hit them more consistently. The team can't be the 29th team for shooting percentage next year. No more quarters where they only get one basket.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I don't think he will play again either. The only thing he can do for the Bucks is be trade bait with his nice expiring for next year.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Imagine if Xavier Henry falls to the Bucks at 15, that would be awesome.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

I wouldn't mind having Xavier Henry fall to us at all.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

The backcourt would be so young and dominant.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I really like the idea of Xavier Henry to the Bucks. His three point shooting ability would go so well with Jennings. Plus I bet Skiles could eventually get that kid to play a pretty high level of defense.


----------

